# Motivation for Necessary but Boring Thing



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How do you get it? 

I have so much work to do which is compulsory for my course, but the vast majority of it is insanely dull and I wish I'd chosen a different subject (as I mentioned briefly elsewhere). I've got new things coming up next year that'll get me away, so the future looks good, but right now, I have so much to do that I just don't ******* care about. I don't give one tiny little **** about it; it's all so pointless. And it's not even like when people force themselves to do a crap job in order to get money - I get nothing from this except a degree certificate in a second-rate subject next summer.

I ******* hate studying literature.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

you have to look forward to something on the short term. for many college students, it's getting hammered on the weekend.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Philip said:


> you have to look forward to something on the short term. for many college students, it's getting hammered on the weekend.


Yeah, unfortunately I don't do anything fun either. I don't have many friends. :/


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be the best person to answer this. I have a very small amount of work to do for a single course that I for some reason can't even touch at this time. There are people nagging at me left and right to do things I don't want to do, and I don't listen to anyone. For some reason, I'm infinitely more interested in complaining and pondering why I am this way. I really can't explain it, my brain feels rigid and I feel helpless.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Read it upside-down. Forces a little concentration. When that gets too easy, read it in a mirror. When that gets easy, at least you've got a couple skills you didn't have.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> I wouldn't be the best person to answer this. I have a very small amount of work to do for a single course that I for some reason can't even touch at this time. There are people nagging at me left and right to do things I don't want to do, and I don't listen to anyone. For some reason, I'm infinitely more interested in complaining and pondering why I am this way. I really can't explain it, my brain feels rigid and I feel helpless.


You might not have the answer, but you know exactly how I feel!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

poled, welcome to the frustrating life of college!,even if you choose a degree that you like, sometimes can be very boring and frustrating: stupid teachers, stupid tasks (I mean, really stupid, thousands of reports of things that are not suitable for a report!), boring subjets, stupid (and ugly ) fellows, etc...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

meh, irrelevant


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Forget it. Shouldn't be talking.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> meh, irrelevant


Happened to me too.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polednice said:


> ...
> I have so much work to do which is compulsory for my course, but the vast majority of it is insanely dull and I wish I'd chosen a different subject (as I mentioned briefly elsewhere)...


Same here, been there done that. Chosen wrong subject, I mean. It looked good in the subject description in the course handbook, but in reality didn't pan out that way. Well, I don't think it's hard to complete it in terms of academic ability, but motivation is the key thing in learning. Studies show if students are motivated, they will learn the material deeper and absorb it more (eg. not surface learning, which is the worst).

There are books on motivation, I remember reading one (can't find the author, but will get back to you if you're interested). Issue is to also take time out, eg. even small rewards (could be anything you like). Hobby groups are great as well, they abound on uni campuses here, but most students don't avail themselves of the opportunity, which is understandable, all the pressures of study and part-time work. But that's an option. Check out your uni clubs and societies, you're bound to find something that takes your fancy there.



> ...I've got new things coming up next year that'll get me away, so the future looks good...


Well, if the long term is good, that's a bonus.



> ...but right now, I have so much to do that I just don't ******* care about. I don't give one tiny little **** about it; it's all so pointless ...


I agree with gist of was aleazk says. Unfortunately, that's how it is with uni, often but not always.

The "classic" thing I had was that they set an assignment, we all did it, then most of us got bad marks. Thing is, they didn't tell us exactly what to do, they gave a vague kind of question with few guidelines, then the marking sheet came back with these very specific marking criteria. I don't know if they'd do that kind of thing now, they have to give you up front the marking criteria that assessment will be based on.

Not all of my subjects were like this. But when it happens, don't be afraid to speak up. I did when we got back that assignment, the teacher was critical. I just said "why didn't you tell us what to do?" I was calm. Of course, she dodged my question, said they did give us the marking criteria. Another more subtle way is to give them feedback at end of the subject, on the surveys they give you. It won't help you but it may help students coming after you doing the same subject. Don't hold back on the criticism. That's what these things are for, and they're anonymous.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't feel. Just do.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Whenever put in that situation I just walk away, but that's probably not the best idea for someone who actually wants to complete their courses.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Whenever put in that situation I just walk away, but that's probably not the best idea for someone who actually wants to complete their courses.


ahahah, indeed!!!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Have a near-death experience (not telling you to die, don't go dying). The next thing you do will feel awesome, even if it's boring.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

There are all the fancy strategies in the world for gaining motivation, but the bottom line is...You just need to do it. Action precedes motivation, not the other way around. There are some things in life you just have to....do.

I'm struggling with the same thing at the moment. The more I go along the more I realise how true it is. You do it, and then the concern about it comes after you do it. 

Past that, though, there are many things you can do. Make sure to reward yourself, especially at first, for doing the work. Something flat out simple that helps me is just making sure I get 100% into what i'm doing. I might hate it, and be bored, but forceful concentration has the power to override feelings of tedium and boredom. 

Also, the more you manage to fight through it and do it, the easier it will be and the better you can feel about yourself.

But it all starts with just biting the bullet and doing.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Have a near-death experience (not telling you to die, don't go dying). The next thing you do will feel awesome, even if it's boring.


Alternatively, I might be faced with my mortality and recognise even more keenly just how boring and pointless the task is!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

My thoughts are that there’re always boring things in life that cant be avoided if you want to achieve something, in a way getting through these seemingly pointless tasks this is actually character building and giving you a discipline too.


----------

